# How to post photo?



## weddinglady (Oct 10, 2008)

There are several topics I want to post a photos to, but I have tried several times and no luck. If anyone has the time, can you type out the steps on how to post a picture? 

thank you


----------



## fivekilometer22 (Sep 4, 2008)

underneath this text box there is a darker blue box with 2 tabs. one says "options", one says "upload attachment". try clicking on that and browsing on your computer to upload a pic.


----------



## weddinglady (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks so much, it worked. 

You are a genious.


----------



## Alicat42 (Dec 9, 2008)

Aha! I was looking for a thread like this. I'm new to this new design to the site, and I have no clue how to upload a picture in my gallery. I've registered and all that, and got my activation email, did what it said, activated it and then hit the continue button. It took me right back to the User Galleries... and I dont know what to do. Do I need to create a gallery, if so, how? I'm sure its probably easy, and I'm just over looking something lol


----------

